# Pressurized Co2 questions



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, so i am going to try really hard to suck up to family in hopes to get enough Christmas money for a Co2 set up. So now comes all the questions...

Does the regulator need to be a dual or could I go with a single? 
How big should the cylinder be? 
Could i go with a 2.5 and if so will a normal size regulator fit with that?
Can i diffuse it with a glass diffuser, or would i need one of the special diffusers?
Besides eBay, has anyone found a relatively cheap place to buy supplies?
I have looked into the paintball cylinder but the regulators are well over 175.
Thanks!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may be able to get a single gauge but I think you'll want dual - one for the tank and one for output pressure. There are DIY videos on youtube for diffusers/reactors.

I would keep an eye on craigslist for a regulator or CO2 bottle. They seem to be the most expensive items.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

aquariumplants.com has a regulator that is a two in one unit, Ive had one almost a year and it works great.

you will want a dual gauge manifold to properly run it, as this will give tank pressure as well as psi per bubble.
I stay away from used parts like this as these are precision parts, one good bump and it can/will knock them out of tolerance and give false readings.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You may be able to get a single gauge but I think you'll want dual - one for the tank and one for output pressure. There are DIY videos on youtube for diffusers/reactors.
> 
> I would keep an eye on craigslist for a regulator or CO2 bottle. They seem to be the most expensive items.


I've been looking on craigslist but havn't found any yet. One guy was selling a DIY soda bottle set up lol


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

So I just found a guy that has everything I would need for $100 I would just need to get the tank refilled. Is that a good deal on used? What are the con's of buying used vs the pros? If I do go look at it, what should i be looking for? This is all very very new to me so I have no idea what I am doing. Wish I had a fishy friend here that could go and help me lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nobody else lives close to somewhere spectacular?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Nobody else lives close to somewhere spectacular?


lol Houston, and not to my knowledge. I found a forum called HoustonFishBox and the Greater Houston Aquarium Club, so I might try that out. I just worry I will get ripped off.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OKAA Forum - The Oklahoma Aquarium Association Forum

Theres several members there who are in Texas,and they are wonderful people.I can vouch for almost everyone on that site.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

any idea where i could get a cheap tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

houston fish box is a great bunch of hobbyists, im up in chicago and do buy and sell with those guys down there.

I buy precision parts new, the worst that can happen is its got bad gaskets or the needle valve is clogged, best that can happen is its 100% like new.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

To have a 20lb(the size coke machines use)tank refilled is around $30 and should last between 8 to 10 months maybe longer.I had the fancy glass defuser,it plugged quickly and I couldn't clean it,so I now use cheapo ceramic air stones....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't mean to offend anyone by referring to a rival forum, but here's a link to a really cool DIY pressurized CO2 system using paintball equipment:

Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup

And it seems to be inexpensive. Also, here's a link to a DIY reactor website run by a guy named Rex. He sells basic stuff like needle valves as well:

Welcome to Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

Hope this helps!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone by referring to a rival forum, but here's a link to a really cool DIY pressurized CO2 system using paintball equipment:
> 
> Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup
> 
> ...


those are two very good sites for this information.
Im on planted tank and I do business with Mr Griggs often, both are great for information and pointers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't go anymore than a 5lb tank on any of your tanks. A 10lb tank is pretty big. 20 is just too much over kill. Your usage rate shouldn't be too much.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I wouldn't go anymore than a 5lb tank on any of your tanks. A 10lb tank is pretty big. 20 is just too much over kill. Your usage rate shouldn't be too much.


Agreed. I've been using the same 10lb tank on my 30 gal for the past year and it hasn't even dropped 100 psi. I've heard other hobbyists say that a 10 lb tank will last you about 1-3 years on a 55 gallon tank, assuming there are no leaks in the system.


----------

